
You’re Practically a Mac Developer - mpweiher
http://inessential.com/2018/04/25/youre_practically_a_mac_developer
======
oldmancoyote
He's right. I did it. But, why does the author think Macs are more profitable?

The market is smaller. As it's smaller, it's less differentiated providing
fewer niche markets.

I'm not saying the author is wrong, but I would like to know the author's
thinking.

